# First sawdust!



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Picked up the mill today. No time or light for photos, but did have time to cut a little bitty cedar log and bring a couple of boards home. 2 boards and one sort of a board:








closeup:








Trailered real well, did not have time to install the log loader or ramps/log deck, 3 dogs, 3 posts, 1" minimum cut. I made them test run it for me, good thing to. Had a bad drive belt that kept rolling over.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Congrat's:thumbsup: Feels great doesn't it?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

First sawdust of a bunch I bet . It's like being a kid in a candy store isn't it ?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats Jeffery. Don't forget to go to eat, work, pay bills, sleep, send a post card to your wife on occassion . . . :icon_cheesygrin:


----------

